# Instant Replay in Bodybuilding



## Arnold (Jan 29, 2015)

by Louis Uridel One of the biggest topics in the sports world at the moment is instant replay or perhaps the lack thereof. It seems in two of the latest NFC Playoff games there were big time plays overturned either on the field with the lack of an instant replay or overturned because of a

*Read More...*


----------

